# Version apple tv 3



## Telec03 (10 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède une Apple TV 3 depuis 2012 et j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour voir la version du logiciel?
Merci


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (29 Octobre 2015)

Dans l'Apple TV : Réglages > Général > Informations


----------

